# Introducin Artie



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

For those of you who have read my post in the Health and Nutrition know that a so called friend had a litter of purebred Siamese kittens. There were only 4 not to long ago the mom just walked away from them and refuses to go near them or nurse them or anything. I told her I would take them in and bottle feed them because she was overwhelmed. Well I came home today and there was a cat carrier on my porch with this little guy in it. She left a new bottle, and KMR formula. I already had a long lengthy conversation with my friend about the whole situation she has refused to take him back, or let me take in the others. I am making an appointment tomorrow for my female to be spayed now, and see when I can get him in to be checked out. but I just wanted to share this little bundle of fur who has been named "Artie" I will update his progress every week  Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey, we eat from the plate that's set in front of us. And as burdens go, that's a pretty darned adorable little one. Welcome to the conversation, Artie. Look forward to updates and photos as he progresses.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

He looks precious! I read your other thread, and that is definitely not a friend I'd keep around for long, but it could have turned out a lot worse for little Artie. Sounds to me like he is much better off now than he was before. And hopefully your lovely lady can help out with the socializing he'll miss out on from his brother's,sister's and mom.

Can't wait for weekly photo's!


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks and yes is an adorable burden I'm excited to see him grow and progress.


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

I completely agree. She don't know what to think of him right now she sniffed him bopped him on the head and ran. She's hiding now she'll be alright though she comes out and looks at him then walks back under my bed. It will all work out.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hmm, your "friend" needs a few lessons in the appropriate care of cats as well as a life long ban on her having any more!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

SO CUTE!!!!!!!!! He reminds me of the feral we trapped and found a home for. Gosh I wish we could have kept him. We named ours Latte (nick-named "dirty face").

He looks like a big cotton ball!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope he is healthy. Odd that the mommy-cat turned her litter away. Makes me want to weep. Hope all the little bundles make it and have nice homes. How wonderful you are to take care him!


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

I agree with you me and her we used to be really close but after her blatant disregard for this little guys well being I've pretty much threw my hands up. I told her the last time I spoke to her she didn't deserve the pets she had, and gives those trying to preserve and better breeds legitimately a bad name.


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah it is sad that she did that I called my vet who lives right down the road from me I was going to wait til tomorrow to call but she's letting me bring him in for a check in the morning to make sure everything is okay with him. You can't tell from the pics but his color is coming in nicely I believe he'll be the same coloring as my Aria. 



wallycat said:


> SO CUTE!!!!!!!!! He reminds me of the feral we trapped and found a home for. Gosh I wish we could have kept him. We named ours Latte (nick-named "dirty face").
> 
> He looks like a big cotton ball!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope he is healthy. Odd that the mommy-cat turned her litter away. Makes me want to weep. Hope all the little bundles make it and have nice homes. How wonderful you are to take care him!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awww so cute! I hadn't seen little Siamese kittens before. They don't have the points yet huh. Are they the "modern" Siamese? And they talk a lot, right? Now you will have an extra conversation partner


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

No neither are modern Siamese they are both traditional. he has his points coming in. Siamese are born white and their color comes in gradually.Yes they talk a lot my 14 month old female is constantly going so now I'm going to have a extremely vocal house.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

WOW, what a fluff ball cutie. He is adorable! They will be buddies in no time. A bop on the head is nothing in the cat world! I can see why he stole your heart right away!!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Very VERY cute!! <heart melt>


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

He's gorgeous I can wait until his points come in completely I'm thinking he'll be the same as Aria but who knows because his Mom was blue point, and his dad was seal I'm hoping for a blue point so Aria can have a twin lol


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

*More of Artie*

I snapped a few more of my little guy. Aria finally came out of hiding today and after she realized he wasn't a toy she's pretty much claimed him I have to wrestle him away when it's time for him to eat. 





and a video


----------



## crazy eyes (Mar 4, 2013)

How cute.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks crazy  I'm shocked it only took Aria 24hrs to be ok with him let alone pretty much take over the mommy role


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow! Aria moved right in there and got to work, didn't she?! Like she got her kitty orders to quit sleepin on da job and take care of dat kitteh! LOL


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah she wouldn't come out for the longest time after I took it out of the carrier but now she doesn't leave him. its a shame she will never have a litter she'd be a excellent mommy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Any vet reports?
I gather he is having no problems eating and gaining weight.
I too am shocked how quickly your adult cat took to the new "intrusion."

Our now long gone Wally took one look at the stray kitten (that looked like this one) and FLUNG himself like a cartoon character against the glass (thank god we had the little guy in the sun-space, protected). And the YOWLING and HISSING .....it was why we didn't keep him. Sigh.

I am so happy your little guy has a mommy-figure


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

He goes today he is eating, and using the bathroom with no problems. He's even gained an ounce. It shocked me too how quick she took to him. He has become very playful and has started cleaning himself. I'm glad my female has taken to the role as surrogate mommy cause he needed it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

*Update!!!*

So after 3 days Artie finally had a bowel movement I was getting worried. I put him in the litter box and he finally went, and he turned into such a little fluffy ball of energy he was bouncing everywhere. I mean he was playful before but he's 10x more rambunctious after his eventful potty usage. I took him to the vet, and the vet said that I am doing a wonderful job with him, and that he is perfectly healthy. They wormed him, and set up for him to get his first shot in a few weeks. She said that she believes that the girl who dropped him off wasn't taking that great of care of him that she was pretty much "half-assing" it. Pardon my language. But I know this vet and those were her words lol. In just a few days he's put on weight I am very proud of him he tries to drink his KMR out of a bowl but it isn't working to well, but I have mix wet kitten food with KMR and made it kind of soupy and he's been eating that without difficulty. I want to thank everyone who has offered me advice and support and I will keep updating this sweet gorgeous little guys progress.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

YAY!
So happy to hear he is healthy. Sweet little Artie; how lucky he is to be in the home of love and a great future.


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes me too I was getting worried. He was peeing like crazy but no poo. I was so excited for him he is so sweet and lovey I'm kind of glad now she dumped him here cause I doubt he'd have made it if not. He's such a sweet bundle of joy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

*Well a little update*

I've had Artie a full week and I am very proud of this little guy. He is now 4 weeks old and uses the litter box like a little pro but he wont go in by himself he will cry until you carry him to where it's at and put him in it. He is almost a pound now, and eating like crazy. I've started giving him a little wet food mixed with KMR he nibbles a little bit of it but still prefers his bottle. My female loves him to pieces they are always together now. The vet gave him a clean bill of health, and said if it wasn't for me he'd probably be dead by now. Just wanted to update on him


----------



## Mar (Jun 22, 2013)

just a question: do you know if kmr would be good to give to a 3 month old kitten who is still sort of adjusting to dry food? 

4 weekers are so cute... i adopted my kitten when she was 4 weeks, but had to wait until she was 2.5 months to adopt xD. she was abandoned as a baby (supposedly some siamese breeders didn't see her as show quality and giving her to a shelter was their form of culling her out) and was bottle fed, too. so far, from my experience, they make the MOST affectionate kitties 

so happy for your fortune!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

YAY, so happy he is doing well!!!
They are SO CUTE when they are babies!!! I sometimes wish I liked human babies as much, LOL.
Feel free to post as many pix as you want 

I still remember the litter we saved (feral) and one of the little males squeeked when he needed the litterbox. God how I miss those years!


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm not sure this is my first go around with a tiny kitten it's all new to me I'm sure someone on here would be more knowledgeable than me. They are cute at this age it's funny to watch him bounce and jump across the floor. He is a big time lover hopefully he stays this way...My other siamese is affectionate some she's in your face but when it's convienent for her lol.



Mar said:


> just a question: do you know if kmr would be good to give to a 3 month old kitten who is still sort of adjusting to dry food?
> 
> 4 weekers are so cute... i adopted my kitten when she was 4 weeks, but had to wait until she was 2.5 months to adopt xD. she was abandoned as a baby (supposedly some siamese breeders didn't see her as show quality and giving her to a shelter was their form of culling her out) and was bottle fed, too. so far, from my experience, they make the MOST affectionate kitties
> 
> so happy for your fortune!


----------



## Mar (Jun 22, 2013)

awh! artie looks just like my kitten! he's soooooo cute!

cosette says yay for siamese sibs!


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks wally I have taken tons of pics of him will post some soon


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

Yea I saw a picture of her she is beautiful  I love meezers Aria was my first and I am absolutely smitten with the breed


----------



## Mar (Jun 22, 2013)

they are awesome, awesome breeds.

does he have the seal points or is he a lynxie, too?


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

His color is just now really coming in I believe he's blue point cause his mom was a blue point and his Dad was seal point 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mar (Jun 22, 2013)

omg blue points are SO pretty.

it's so hard to tell points when they are so young. i can't figure out if cosette is a blue or seal yet.

is he going back to the breeders or staying with you?


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

He's staying with me she don't deserve him back. To shove him in a carrier and leave him on my porch in over 90 degree weather with no idea when I come home being so little. She could have killed him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

